# help me with enclosure volume for two shallow subs, please!



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

hi guys, i have two of these....

Dayton NS270-44 10" Neodymium Low-Profile DVC Subwoofer

i listen to mostly rock. i already have enough midbass, so i want these to be tuned for sq as low as i can get them. what would you guys recommend for sealed or ported? i'm leaning towards ported. btw, i want them to share a chamber and if ported, plan on doing slot porting.

thanks, brett


----------

